# How hard is the MCDST compared to A+ and Net+?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I guess the title says it all. I found the A+ to be a medium difficulty cert for me to get (keep in mind I have very little hands on experience, unfortunately  ). Net+ so far seems to be about just as difficult as the A+, but shorter. I'm halfway though Mike Meyer's book study guide after two weeks of studying. So just wondering how hard the MCDST is to study for compared to A+ and Net+? A+ took me about 5 months to study for, should I expect the same amount of time to study for MCDST or not?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it all depends on you.

Actually if you look at the nation qualifications list.(which I am using the UK one)

The A+ is equivelant to the qualifications you get at high school
Whilst the Network+ is equivelant to higher (what we call A levels in UK) qualifications you get in the final years of school
The MCDST is equivelant to the A+ in terms of the national qualification list.

Any certification can be difficult if you do not have the experience or have any use of the technologies involved.

Be aware that the MCDST is being retired March 31st 2011 as Microsoft are trying to push the MCTS and MCITP windows vista and windows 7 certifications. You should be able to do it though.

The A+ took me nearly a year due to family and other problems
Network+ took me 3 months
The MCDST took me 3 months.


----------



## handdw (Sep 14, 2010)

The MCDST is harder....that simple...Any Microsoft test is going to be harder than any Comptia test mainly due to the way they word all their test. If you can read thru the lines then you can do it. But, you really need hands on for most of the Microsoft test in order to determine what the question is really asking. I think Comptia test are much easier to pick out answers because you don't have to "think" what they are really trying to say.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Interesting...thanks for the info. Also do you know how many tests you have to take to get your MCDST? Or is it just one? And how much does it cost to take?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you have to take two exams the 70-271 and 70-272 Microsoft exams cost £88 each which apparently is $136

I dont think the MCDST is harder than Network+ the previous versions of the network + are easier but the current version is harder that is probably why you can now use it towards the elective for the MCSE where as you couldn't before this version.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay cool gotcha. Haddw had me worried for a second there lol. Well that's good it's only $136 per test, I think CompTIA is $168? I got my two A+ voucher codes from some discount place though for a lot cheaper. Hopefully I'll be able to do the same with the Net+ and Microsoft exams. I'm hoping :/


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey tim19889 where did you get your discount codes from??


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Voucher4you.com
They will send you a voucher code through email as soon as you purchase. You MUST register and set a date for the test with the code they give you within 24 hours of receiving the code. If you don't it might not work and they probably won't give you your money back . You can always reschedule after you set up a date too remember that.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Voucher4you.com
They will send you a voucher code through email as soon as you purchase. You MUST register and set a date for the test with the code they give you within 24 hours of receiving the code. If you don't it might not work and they probably won't give you your money back . You can always reschedule after you set up a date too remember that.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you get discount vouchers with the MS press books.

Tim be xareful not to advertise companies it is against forum rules.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yessir sorry I didn't realize that. Won't happen again


----------



## Image0fman (Sep 14, 2009)

ohh thanks for the info


----------

